# Money Exchange?



## Tariqsoofi (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello I am arriving in dubai on the 11th june. Where is the best currency exchange will it be Dubai airport or Banks give best rate thanks.


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

Neither. Both would give you low exchange rates. The best places would be an exchange In the city. There are plenty of them around and you'll find one in almost every area. Most common ones are UAE Exchange, Ansari exchange.


----------

